# Midnight purple 3 love



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Was in a multistory car park and loved how much it brings the colour out so took some great snaps id thought i would share
































































































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

awesome pics mate car looks great


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is quite the colour!!


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

Looks awesome, what camera is that on? Don't tell me it's from a phone camera lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup galaxy s7 edge set to pro mode.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## elninio111 (Sep 13, 2016)

That is my new favourite colour different colours from every angle and light


Do you own that car park as there's nobody in it


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

looks ace bud!


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

elninio111 said:


> That is my new favourite colour different colours from every angle and light
> 
> 
> Do you own that car park as there's nobody in it


Was 8pm at night and on second floor so was dead 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Where did you buy the R34 Front Lower Splitter?

And the Nismo Side Skirts and Rear Spats?

Stunning motor


----------



## CHRISSID6 (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful looking car mate. 
What wheels are they ?


----------



## BNR32MIAMI (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

R322 said:


> Where did you buy the R34 Front Lower Splitter?
> 
> And the Nismo Side Skirts and Rear Spats?
> 
> Stunning motor


Got the kit from a seller in the uk. Splitter from a forum member. 

Wheels are 19" P45R 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

NICE!

Attached one of mine taken a few years back


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

goldywaggon said:


> Got the kit from a seller in the uk. Splitter from a forum member.
> 
> Wheels are 19" P45R
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Cheers, who was the seller in the UK you got these from?


----------



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

lovely... very clean car


----------



## Yellow 8 (Jun 19, 2017)

A pal of mine had a 34 in this colour and have been a fan from then, awesome!!


----------

